# Tw200 ev



## ibartsimp (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi,

Interested in replies for your project.
I have a somehow similar projet here


----------



## rancid0076 (Aug 2, 2012)

I’m thinking leaf modules , what’s everybody’s opinion how many modules at what volts and amps. I don’t any more than 20 hp.


----------



## James a wilson (May 20, 2020)

Just starting mine big Nissan patrol keeping all fitures to maintain 4 wheel drive and diveĺock air con heater to hgv
Night heater etc. I have at my disposal machine shop and prefab shop 
This purely can it be done project
Any advise would be welcome .thanks


----------



## macosie (Oct 1, 2014)

I think that meaty rear tire will take care of any worries about unsprung weight with a hub motor. Love the TW200, so I'm looking forward to seeing more on this project.


----------



## rancid0076 (Aug 2, 2012)

I’m thinking of this https://www.evcomponents.com/headway-lifepo4-48v-20ah-battery-pack.html


----------



## rancid0076 (Aug 2, 2012)

And I think a continuous 6-10hp mabey a 15hp motor might be what I need. And really if I got even 10 miles per charge it would be enough.


----------



## rancid0076 (Aug 2, 2012)

After looking at all motor options I’m thinking about running 2 5-8 hp hub motors. But I’m having a hard time figuring out what rear motor to use for this , since it has a 6” rear wheel and a 14” rim diameter. Anybody have an idea what hub motors to run . I’m only looking for 35+ mph and 15 or more range. I thought 2 36 volt lithium packs could work.


----------

